#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Кхенпо Цхултрим Лодрё «Смысл вегетарианства»

## Цхултрим Тращи

Поскольку тема о вегетарианстве была закрыта, а кому-то может быть интересен текст, привожу его здесь.

*Кхенпо Цхултрим Лодрё «Смысл вегетарианства»*




> Сегодня дам простые разъяснения и расскажу о добродетельности вегетарианства и ошибочности мясоедства. По этой теме я однажды написал целую книгу с обсуждением. То, о чём я расскажу сегодня —часть содержания этой книги.
> Когда в книге я рассматривал, как буддизм относится к вегетарианству и мясоедству, я писал:
> В буддизме хинаяны считается, что можно есть трижды чистое мясо и нельзя есть не трижды чистое мясо. В Таиланде и других странах монахи по сей день соблюдают это правило. Считается, что отказываться от мяса вообще, значит, следовать примеру Девадатты. Они делают это в соответствии с обетами хинаяны, и именно так учил Будда Шакьямуни в сутрах хинаяны.
> В буддизме махаяны, в его китайском варианте, есть превосходная традиция вегетарианства, и в настоящее время вегетарианцев по-прежнему довольно много. Они в основном поступают в соответствии с двумя сутрами —Ланкаватара сутрой и Махапаринирвана сутрой, которые также являются конкретным проявлением сущности сострадания будд махаяны.
> По поводу отношения тибетского буддизма к этому вопросу люди имеют множество заблуждений. Конечно не без основания, но множество ошибочно полагает, что в тибетском буддизме разрешается есть мясо. Сейчас даже многие миряне и монахи, практикующие сутру, совершенно безосновательно считают, что практики тантры могут есть мясо. На основании того, что Тибет —это место, где тантра достигла расцвета, а тибетские монахи и миряне в основном едят мясо (что на самом деле не так, о чём будет сказано позже), они делают скоропалительные выводы.
> Тантра разделяется на школу древних и школы новых переводов. Школа древних переводов — это ньингма, наивысшим учением в которой является дзогчен. В тантрах (канон ваджраяны состоит из тантр) дзогчена ясно указано, что не разрешается есть мясо. Школы новых переводов — это гелуг, кагью, сакья и другие тантрические школы, кроме школы ньингма. В школах новых переводов наиболее важной и ключевой является Калачакра тантра, и как в тексте, так и в комментариях на Калачакра тантру, тоже очень ясно говорится: не разрешено есть мясо. Из сказанного выше можно понять, что все учения буддизма махаяны, не важно, сутры или тантры, против мясоедства.
> Почему же на тантрических подношениях употребляется мясо и алкоголь? На самом деле это абсолютно не то же самое, что есть мясо и пить алкоголь в повседневной жизни. Ниже мы подробнее проанализируем этот вопрос.
> Раз все учения буддизма махаяны против мясоедства, почему же среди практикующих тибетцев встречаются мясоеды? Причина вовсе не в том, что учения это позволяют, а совсем в другом. Как всем известно, горные плато Тибета в основном непригодны для выращивания овощей и риса. Пригодные для земледелия участки есть, но урожай с них очень небольшой. Вдобавок к этому не развита транспортная сеть контактов с внешним миром очень мало. Особенно в скотоводческих районах выбор не велик —если исключить из потребления мясо, остаётся только цампа. В прошлом из-за ограничений, связанных с неразвитой транспортной сетью, даже с внутренним Тибетом поддерживать отношения было практически невозможно. Например, некоторые скотоводческие районы в современной провинции Цинхай отделены от земледельческих сотнями километров, добраться до них можно лишь на лошадях или коровьей упряжке, дорога очень опасна, нельзя гарантировать даже безопасное возвращение домой. Поэтому во многих скотоводческих районах можно питаться только мясом, это обусловлено особенностями местной природы. Хотя в сутрах махаяны строжайше запрещается есть мясо, и тибетским практикующим хорошо известно, что мясоедение не согласуется с учением махаяны и является неправильным, но из-за природных условий они не могут быть вегетарианцами, и поэтому едят трижды чистое мясо, но при этом совершенно не едят не трижды чистое мясо.
> Но это не в коем случае не может давать представление о позиции тантры, тибетского буддизма, и тибетских монахов. На самом деле среди тибетских практикующих есть и было очень много вегетарианцев, таких как Шабкар Цокдруг Рандрол, достигший невероятно высокой реализации, или тулку Пема Дондуб, реализовавший радужное тело, а это не какая-то обычная реализация, а такая, после которой не остаётся обычного тела. Хотя сначала эти практики ели мясо, впоследствии они взяли обет не есть его. Опять же, учитель Патрула Ринпоче, ученик Луча Мудрости и Сострадания (Джигме Лингпы), тоже достигший огромной реализации, или учитель Кьябдже Джигме Пунцока Тхубга Ринпоче, все они давали обет не есть мяса. Конечно, и кроме них ещё есть большое-пребольшое множество великих лам, которые поступали так же. Поэтому, хоть в Тибете и есть некоторые практикующие мясоеды, но это ничего не говорит о всех практикующих, и не может служить образцом. Ни сутры махаяны, ни тантры ваджраяны не учат тому, что можно есть мясо.
> ...

----------

Aion (19.06.2010), Pedma Kalzang (18.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.06.2010), Аньезка (18.06.2010), Вадим Асадулин (17.09.2011), Володя Володя (23.05.2013), Егор С. (07.04.2012), Леонид Ш (18.06.2010), Марина В (20.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.06.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (18.06.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

1. Воззрение хинаяны
В хинаянской винае говорится, что во время Будды Шакьямуни жил-был один деревенский староста, и у него в деревне было множество охотников. Когда он ещё не был знаком с Дхармой, охотники приносили ему  огромное количество мяса. Впоследствии, когда он услышал Дхарму из уст Будды Шакьямуни, и принял воззрение хинаяны, он перестал есть мясо. Охотники по-прежнему продолжали приносить ему мясо, и когда в деревню прибыли монахи за подаянием, он отдал его им. Среди индуистов сразу начались кривотолки: «Это мясо даже домашние не едят, а эти монахи съели всё и не постыдились!» Когда эти слова дошли до Будды Шакьямуни и его учеников, ученики обратились к нему с вопросом: «Мы едим мясо, и народ начинает говорить такое, как же нам быть?» С тех пор Будда Шакьямуни установил, что трижды чистое мясо есть можно, а любое мясо, которое к нему не относится, нельзя есть. Среди трижды чистого мяса так же есть некоторые ограничения, например мясо змеи, собаки, лошади, коровы есть нельзя. Дело в том, что в Индии того времени считалось, что мясо змеи, собаки, лошади, коровы, так же, как и человеческое мясо, чрезвычайно нечисто, поэтому Будда Шакьямуни установил, что будь оно трижды чистым, его всё равно нельзя есть. До настоящего времени южный буддизм сохраняет это установление по поводу трижды чистого мяса.
Если мы практикуем только учение хинаяны, и не практикует учение махаяны, есть трижды чистое мясо никак не противоречит самым ранним поучениям Будды.
Что же такое трижды чистое мясо? «Трижды чистое» здесь означает: во-первых, мы не видели своими глазами, что животное было убито специально для нас; во-вторых, мы не слышали слов заслуживающих доверия людей о том, что животное было убито специально для нас; в-третьих, мы не сомневаемся, что животное не было убито специально для нас. Например, мясо, купленное на рынке, от животного, которое было убито для всех, кто ест мясо, а не специально для нас, является трижды чистым. Или например, если вы придёте в гости к тибетцам, они могут специально для вас заколоть барана; китайцы любят забивать куриц, кроликов, рыбу, чтобы попотчевать гостя —такое мясо не является трижды чистым. В хинаяне требования таковы, что трижды чистое мясо есть можно, а не трижды чистое — нельзя.

----------

Aion (19.06.2010), Алекс Вайсман (27.02.2013), Кунсанг (09.12.2011), Марина В (20.06.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

2. Воззрение махаяны
Об этом сегодня тоже нужно поговорить отдельно. В буддизме махаяны считается: никакое мясо есть нельзя; не только не трижды чистое мясо, но и мясо умерших от болезни, а не убитых специально для использования в пищу коров, баранов и т.д. есть нельзя. В каких же сутрах махаяны говорится об этом? Важнейшие — это Ланкаватара сутра и Махапаринирвана сутра, в других сутрах тоже есть кое-какие упоминания, но именно в этих двух сутрах вопрос разобран наиболее отчётливо и детально.
В Ланкаватара сутре рассказывается о многих причинах ошибочности мясоедства, но здесь я поговорю только о трёх наиважнейших:
Первая причина в том, что все живые существа с безначальных времён перерождались родителями друг друга, поэтому когда мы едим мясо свиньи, коровы, барана и других животных, а они непременно были в прошлых рождениях нашими родителями, когда мы едим их мясо, это всё равно, что мы бы ели мясо наших родителей или детей. Поэтому, не говоря уже о монахах, даже с точки зрения мирян есть мясо тоже неправильно.
Вторая причина состоит в том, что животные, которые встречаются с людьми-мясоедами, могут очень сильно испугаться. Нам известно, что у многих животных органы чувств гораздо восприимчивее, чем у людей, и они могут узнать, что перед ними человек, который ест мясо, так как можно распознать мясоеда и вегетарианца по совершенно разному запаху, который исходит от них. Будда говорил, когда мясоед приближается к животным, особенно небольшим, они могут исполниться страха и ужаса до полуобморочного состояния, то есть почувствовать себя так же, как человек при встрече с ракшасой (это один из видов нелюдей-людоедов). Поэтому, собирающиеся стать бодхисаттвой, принимающие обеты бодхисаттвы, практикующие сострадание люди ни в коем случае не должны есть мясо, если посмотреть с точки зрения принесения блага другим живым существам.
Третья причина — в помощи не только другим, но и себе, и она особенно важна. Когда мясоед перерождается в мире животных, он абсолютно точно переродится хищником. Поскольку в этой жизни он так любит есть мясо, в его алая-виджняне существует очень сильный кармический отпечаток. Когда происходит рождение, старого тела уже не осталось, но отпечаток по-прежнему существует в алая-виджняне. Мы можем увидеть, что когда отпечатки созревают, есть некоторые детёныши хищников через несколько часов после рождения, без всякого обучения, самостоятельно начинают добывать себе в пищу более мелких животных. Это происходит оттого, что они прежде ели мясо, кармические отпечатки очень сильные, а теперь они не могут делать осознанный выбор, и обязательно будут убивать живых существ. Можно сказать, этот момент самый грустный из всех.
Обычно ведь мы все считаем себя практикующими, так что следует заглянуть внутрь себя, на каком этапе практики мы находимся сейчас? В махаяне есть учение о пяти путях и десяти стадиях — какой из них мы достигли? Среди пяти путей, путь накопления и путь применения хоть и являются обычными путями, всё равно приносят огромную заслугу. Путь накопления делится на большую, среднюю и меньшую стадию, и не говоря уже о последних двух, даже практикующие большую стадию накопления имеют вероятность переродиться животным. Потому что эти практикующие могут нарушить обеты бодхисаттвы или коренные тантрические самаи, и тогда они обязательно переродятся в одном из трёх неблагих миров. Если при этом они переродятся животным или голодным духом, им обязательно придётся есть мясо.
Посмотрим на путь применения. Среди обычных путей это уже очень хороший уровень практики. С точки зрения ваджраяны, практикующие на стадии зарождения, уже достигают способности очень ясно видеть своего йидама, не только ясно визуализировать его, но и видеть обычным зрением, не важно мирный это или гневный йидам — вот какой это уровень практики; на стадии завершения их нади и чакры абсолютно чисты и не закупорены; а что касается понимания пустотности, они в этом они достигли хороших результатов, им не хватает только подлинного видения Ясного Света, у них ещё не было непосредственного переживания недвойственности, только и всего. И даже при всём при этом в каноне ясно написано: если кто-то нарушит самаи и не раскается, он переродится в нижних мирах.
Сегодня все собравшиеся здесь, включая и меня, практикуют путь накопления? Путь применения? Или вообще ещё не вступили на путь? Самая низкая стадия пути применения начинается с развития действительной бодхичитты. Когда все наши силы и помыслы направлены на помощь живым существам, когда мы решились стать буддой ради блага живых существ, только тогда можно говорить о развитии действительной бодхичитты, и это только первый шаг на пути применения. Обладаем ли мы сейчас такой бодхичиттой? Если ещё нет, это значит, что мы пока ещё вообще не вступили на путь, всё ещё находимся в преддверии махаяны. Мы — посредственные из посредственных, уж конечно нам придётся ещё огромное количество раз перерождаться животным, и при этом хищником.
Сейчас мы — люди, у нас есть осознанность и возможность выбора, мы абсолютно ясно понимаем, что есть мясо нехорошо, и кроме того у нас есть возможность отказаться от мяса (в основной части Китая условия особенно хорошие), и при всём при этом мы не хотим сделать этот осознанный выбор, а когда мы переродимся в мире животных, то уж непременно во-первых, какими бы вкусными не были фрукты, мы не захотим их есть, а будем только и знать, что есть мясо; во-вторых, не будем понимать ошибочность мясоедства; и в-третьих, у нас не будет выбора. Поэтому, тогда мы обязательно будем есть мясо. Даже родившись человеком, и имея осознанность, мы всё равно выбираем есть мясо, а уж для животного это совсем обычно.
Будда очень ясно сказал нам, что те, кто ест мясо в этой жизни, в следующей жизни переродится хищником — львом, тигром, или пантерой. Да и с помощью логических умозаключений можно прийти к такому выводу. Предположим, мы переродились животным. Пища бывает только двух видов — растительная и мясная. Тогда, из-за нашего сильного кармического отпечатка поедания мяса (а этот отпечаток невероятно силён), мы переродимся хищником, чтобы наполнить свой желудок мы будем убивать живых существ. В «Абхидхармакоше» говорится о трёх видах убийства — убийство из привязанности, убийство от неведения и убийство от гнева. В нашем случае это называется убийством из привязанности.
В передаче «В мире животных» мы все видели, сколько живых существ хищнику требуется съесть за 24 часа! Например, синий кит, который является крупнейшим из известных существующих сейчас животных, питается крилем — очень маленькими рачками. За один день синий кит может съесть четыре тонны криля. Четыре тысячи килограммов только за один день. Каждый рачок это убитое им живое существо, и каждое убийство создаёт неблагую карму, при этом имеющую все условия для созревания. За всю свою жизнь кит не может прочитать ни одной мантры, не может сделать ни одного доброго дела, если он проживёт сто лет, и все эти сто лет будет вот так вот создавать карму, каким же будет его следующее рождение? В Винае Будда поведал нам: есть четыре вида живых существ —идущие от света к свету, идущие от тьмы к свету, идущие от света к тьме и идущие изо тьмы во тьму. Продолжать есть мясо — это двигаться от света к тьме. Конечно, с помощью практики можно избежать падения в нижние миры, казалось бы, и всё равно. Но прошу вас хорошенько подумать, может ли каждый из нас себе это гарантировать?
Мы все считаем себя практикующими буддизм, но не можем пожертвовать и такой мелочью как мясо, и это называется, буддисты? Это называется, последователи махаяны? И как мы сделали этот осознанный выбор? Мы сейчас практикуем так называемый «буддизм», при этом нам не нужно жертвовать ничем вообще, ни нашим богатством, ни репутацией, но какая же это буддийская практика? Да и что мы потеряем, если станем вегетарианцами? Только что не сможем есть мясо. Но если сейчас мы считаем, что это будет большой потерей для нас, впоследствии нас ждут ещё большие потери. Сейчас ведь кругом столько овощей, фруктов, злаков, и зачем мы всё ещё едим мясо других живых существ?
Кроме того, некоторые могут подумать: а ведь и среди высоких лам есть такие, кто ест мясо! Почему же нам нельзя? А можем ли мы с ними сравниться? Достигли ли мы такого уровня реализации, как они? Есть ли у нас такие способности, как у них? Если есть, конечно можно есть мясо, а если нет, сами подумайте, как поступить. Способы, которыми эти высокореализованные ламы могут помогать живым существам, мы даже представить себе не можем. В «Словах моего Всеблагого Учителя» рассказывается, как когда Наропа нашёл своего учителя Тилопу, тот не читал сутры, и не медитировал, он ел рыбу! Разжёг огромый костёр, рядом поставил большущий чан с живой рыбой, выловит одну — кинет в костёр, поджарится — съест. Но на самом деле он не ел рыб, а помогал освободиться; а мы можем только есть, а не помогать освободиться! Это ведь совсем не одно и то же!
И опять же, не важно, другие едят или не едят мясо, когда они попадут в ады, мы не попадём вместе с ними, когда они переродятся в Чистой Земле, нас это тоже не будет касаться. Поэтому, каждый человек что посеет, то и пожнёт, благую карму от благих поступков и дурную карму от неблагих.
Короче говоря, другие едят мясо, и ладно, не едят, и ладно, нам нужно посмотреть, есть ли у нас возможность отказаться от мяса, не нужно сравнивать себя с другими, это всё равно бесполезно.
Третья причина —самая страшная, и это причина, почему я сам не ем мяса. Раньше я ел мясо, но поскольку я — посредственность из посредственностей, даже и не встал на путь накопления. Я столько лет изучаю Дхарму, мне совершенно ясно, что таким людям придётся кружить в самсаре и побывать в каждом из миров, конечно и в мире животных тоже, а тогда придётся есть мясо и убивать живых существ. За один день надо будет убивать столько живых существ, а потом попать в нижние миры, из которых от накопленной дурной кармы долго будет не вернуться. Сейчас нам кажется, что отказ от мяса это потеря, а на самом деле мы ничего не потеряем. Чтобы поддержать здоровье, есть много других способов, удовлетворить вкусовые потребности тоже очень легко. В то время я как так и думал, не то, что не хотел есть мясо, но не осмелился его есть. Поэтому каждому нужно пойти и хорошенько подумать над этим.
Есть сможете быть вегетарианцем всю жизнь, это лучше всего. Если пока не можете, то воздерживайтесь, сколько сможете —год, два, три… Если совсем не можете, то хотя бы первые две недели во время Лосара (с 1 по 15 числа первого месяца по тибетскому календарю), в четвёртый месяц по тибетскому календарю (8 число 4 месяца — день рождения Будды Шакьямуни), в шестой месяц по тибетскому календарю (4 день 6 месяца — день, когда Будда Шакьямуни повернул Колесо Учения) и в девятый месяц по тибетскому календарю (22 числа 9 месяца праздник сошествия с небес Будды Шакьямуни) —в эти четыре месяца придерживаться вегетарианства. Если даже эту малость мы сделать не можем, можно каждое 10, 15, 29, 30 число лунного месяца — эти четыре дня не есть мясо. Обязательно нужно выразить намерение: «Сейчас по множеству причин я не могу быть вегетарианцем долгое время, но эти четыре дня (или четыре месяца) не буду есть мяса, и пусть заслуга, которая будет создана за эти четыре дня (или четыре месяца) вегетарианства приведёт к тому, что впоследствии я полностью откажусь от мяса».
Сейчас многие ошибочно считают, что есть мясо — это абсолютно приемлемо. Но в далёкой перспективе проблема мясоедения важнее всего. Потому что она приводит к очень серьёзным последствиям —необходимости перерождения хищником, и необходимости впоследствии убивать живых существ. В основной части Китая быть вегетарианцем нет никаких проблем, есть очень много овощей и питательных продуктов. Сейчас не только последователи буддизма, но и не знакомые с Дхармой люди пропагандируют за вегетарианство, так почему же мы не присоединимся к ним? К тому же и добрую традицию вегетарианства в китайском буддизме нам следует сохранять и развивать.
Раньше, когда я ещё ел мясо, как приеду в основную часть Китая, так и не хочу никакого мяса, ведь тут столько овощей, поешь и достаточно, нет вообще никакой нобходимости в мясе. Если даже говорят, что недостаточно питательных веществ, всё равно есть способ восполнить. Поэтому надеюсь, потому все вы сделаете акцент на вегетарианстве.
В буддийской практике нам нужно двигаться шаг за шагом. Хотя сейчас мы обычные практикующие, и не можем за одну кшану или за один час пройти целиком весь путь накопления, но мы должны постепенно продвигаться, если терпеливо идти шаг за шагом, таким образом в конце концов можно будет достичь освобождения.
Итак, мы поговорили о доводах, которые приводятся в Ланкаватара сутре. А как же этот вопрос рассматривается в Махапаринирвана сутре?
Когда Будда уходил в нирвану, он установил новый обет. Будда сказал: «Когда я повернул Колесо Учения малой колесницы, я в виде исключения разрешил есть трижды чистое мясо, но начиная с этого момента, не важно, последователям великой или малой колесницы, нельзя есть мясо». Поэтому последователям хинаяны также не разрешается есть трижды чистое мясо. Конечно, есть исключения, например, если человек заболел, и врач говорит, обязательно нужно есть мясо, иначе возможна смерть, а смерть этого человека будет огромной потерей для всех живых существ и Дхармы, не останется людей, поворачивающих Колесо Учения, ведущих к освобождению живых существ, в такой ситуации разрешается есть мясо как лекарство (тогда оно не считается едой).
Таким образом, в махаяне, не только не трижды чистое мясо, но и вообще любое мясо, животного, убитого в пищу или умершего своей смертью, никакое мясо есть нельзя. В Махапаринирвана сутре говорится именно так. Тогда ученики спросили Будду: «Почему при первом повороте Колеса Учения было разрешено есть трижды чистое мясо, а сейчас нельзя?» Будда сказал: «Обеты подобны лестнице, по которой ступенька за ступенькой движутся вверх. В то время ещё были люди, благая карма которых позволила им вступить на путь учения, если тогда я запретил бы им есть мясо, а они не смогли бы сохранять этот обет, это стало бы для них препятствием в практике». Поэтому Будда из сострадания разрешил им есть трижды чистое мясо, а впоследствии постепенно привёл к тому, что запретил есть любое мясо.

----------

Aion (19.06.2010), Aleksey Chijov (20.08.2011), Pedma Kalzang (18.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.06.2010), Аньезка (18.06.2010), Вадим Асадулин (17.09.2011), Егор С. (07.04.2012), Марина В (20.06.2010), Ната (19.06.2010), Пема Вангмо (23.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.06.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим Тращи, простите, а Вы текст для вегетарианцев привели или для мясоедов?
> 
> зы: а то вегетарианцы упрекают нас, что они тут между собой,  а мы к ним пристаем. Если вы скажите, что привели текст об ошибочности меясоедства для информирования вегетаринцев, то обещаю не участвовать в возможной дискуссии.


Этот текст —глава из книги, в которой объясняются основы практики, начиная с важности развития отрешённости и порождения бодхичитты. Потом идёт эта глава о важности вегетарианства. Когда я дочитал до неё, я очень удивился, потому что раньше думал, что в тибетском буддизме вегетарианство никак не поддерживается, и что это удел отдельных лам вроде Чатрала Ринпоче, который к тому же в Индии живёт сейчас. Я и про Шабкарпу узнал только из этой книги. А поскольку она на китайском, я подумал, наверное, вряд ли многие смогут с ней ознакомиться, и решил перевести. Поэтому, если вегетарианцам (как и мне) интересно — пусть читают, если мясоедам интересно —пусть тоже читают. А дискуссия, я надеюсь, не возникнет. Можно не согласиться с жёсткой позицией кхенпо по вегетарианству, особенно если ваш учитель учит по-другому, но дискутировать решительно не о чем.

----------

Aion (19.06.2010), Neroli (18.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.06.2010), Леонид Ш (18.06.2010), Марина В (20.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.06.2010), Чиффа (23.05.2013)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Когда я дочитал до неё, я очень удивился, потому что раньше думал, что в тибетском буддизме вегетарианство никак не поддерживается


А чему тут удивляться? В Тибете присутствуют все ветви Буддизма и хинаяна (причем не тхеравада), и низшие тантры, и высшие тантры, и Учение Дзогчен. Отчего ж там не быть вегетарианцам? Тем более, что Тибет - это не только гора Кайлаш, покрытая снегом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, напоминаю, что данный раздел форума посвящен вегетарианству. Все темы и сообщения о пользе мясоедства просьба вести в другом разделе, здесь это будет считаться нарушением тематики с последующим предупреждением.

----------

Joy (18.06.2010), Pedma Kalzang (18.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.06.2010), Аньезка (18.06.2010), Леонид Ш (18.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (18.06.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Цхултрим Тращи, т.е. я правильно поняла, что этот текст - твой перевод с китайского?!! Вот это дааа...вот это респект.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим Тращи, т.е. я правильно поняла, что этот текст - твой перевод с китайского?!! Вот это дааа...вот это респект.


Да ладно, чего там, он написан очень простым и доступным языком. Меня вот больше поражает насколько кхенпо им владеет, потому что он пишет (и говорит — в китайском интернете куча лекций его есть) так ясно и понятно, а в то же время использует кучу всяких пословиц и выразительных средств.

----------

